# Is the vaccine administered in your Left or Right arm?



## RichInSpirit (12 May 2021)

Not due to get the vaccine for a litte while yet, but just one question has popped into my mind. Is the vaccine administered in your Left or Right arm?
I'd prefer to get it in my left arm as my right arm is a bit dodgy.
Thanks!


----------



## mf1 (12 May 2021)

I had my jab on Monday and was asked which arm I wanted to be injected in. 

mf


----------



## mathepac (12 May 2021)

The tendency is to inject you in the arm opposite the one you use most; right-handed get injected in the left arm and vice versa unless as above you express a preference.


----------



## EasilyAmused (12 May 2021)

I’d recommend taking your shirt off, or wear a very loose fitting top. When I got a flu jab last year it was explained to me that the higher up the arm, the less the pain (the following day).

Previously I’d always rolled my sleeve up, got the jab, had a dull throb the following day. 
Last year, shirt off (bare torso), jab upper upper arm. Didn’t feel a thing the following day.


----------

